# Stutsman County Wildlife Club May Newsletter



## prairieskies (Jan 11, 2008)

STUTSMAN COUNTY WILDLIFE CLUB NEWSLETTER

President Dave Brandt - 701-320-2055
Vice President Tory Taszarek - 701-252-3188
Treasurer Paulette Scherr - 701-435-2725
Secretary Stacy Adolf-Whipp - 701-435-2440

(Single Membership $15 & Family Membership $25)

President Dave Brandt called the fourth meeting of 2008 to order at 8 PM, April 10 at The Bunker, Jamestown, ND.

*Treasurer's Report:* Treasurer Paulette Scherr reported for the period 14 March 2008 through 9 April 2008. Outflows were $79.85, mostly for expenses associated with wildlife awards for the SE Regional Science Fair, publicity and the meeting whereas inflows were $0. Total assets were $16,527.41 including $2,038.01 in savings, $7,960.40 in checking, $29.00 in cash account, and $6,500.00 in the Log Cabin Fund.

Board Actions: No Report

*Old Business:* There are no new developments with the new potential clubhouse and archery range.

*New Business: * Melissa Martin asked for a donation from the club for the Greenwing Event in Jamestown to be held Saturday, June 14, 2008 from 8AM to 1PM at the Buffalo City Gun Club. She will present the club more information at the May meeting. In honor of Arnie Swanson, a couple ideas were presented for memorials. These included creating an Arnie Swanson Award, creating a Kirsch-Sanders-Swanson sign on the club land or putting a plaque up on Arnie's land. Proposals will be accepted at the next meeting. Bill Moffit recently passed away and the club sent a card to his family. Bill always helped with the Youth Fishing Day put on by the club in Jamestown.

*COMMITTEE REPORTS *

Archery: Chair Blaine Jacobs 701-320-6438 The range is currently open Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights from 6PM to 9PM. The cost for members is $2/night or $25/year and for non-members it is $5/night. Targets are $0.50/each. If you have any questions, please call Blaine Jacobs or Kevin Dobson 701-320-4963.

Banquet: Chair Lila Stokkeland 701-269-0646 and Co-Chair Tory Taszarek created a list of potential places to host the October Banquet and their costs. Tory created a database of people who donated to the Banquet in the past and will be sending a letter out soon to prep them for future soliciting.

Club Land Management: Chair Jerry Veil 701-252-7849 - Dave Brandt will check the tree plantings and see if we need to fill in any holes. Hal Kantrud is putting together a potential burn plan for the land.

Habitat: Chair Ernie Dawson - We need names of interested individuals for potential food plots on private lands. The ND Game and Fish Department will cost share for establishment. Ernie Dawson stated that in light of the presentation by Chris Grondahl, the Stutsman County Wildlife Federation should draft a letter to the N.D. Game and Fish Department in support of a ban on baiting. Paulette Scherr made the motion to do so and Tom Sklebar seconded it. Rod O'Clair will proof it for us.

Issues: Chair Hal Kantrud - There is currently a push in Minnesota by various animal rights groups to ban dove hunting.

Pheasant: Chair Kenneth Anderson 701-489 - No Report

Publicity: Chair Tom Sklebar 701-489-3490 - Tom discussed with Tory how they could get the fishing club weekly report put into the Jamestown Sun. John Steiner was at the April meeting covering the program by Chris Grondahl on Baiting in North Dakota.

Wood Duck: Chair Bob Martin 701-252-7666 - Report for 2007 in brief is that there were 124 nests initiated by Wood Ducks and Mergansers along the Pipestem and James Rivers throughout Jamestown. Of those 124 initiated nests, 44.4% were by Mergansers and 55.6% by Wood Ducks. For the Wood Duck nests, 58.5 % of the eggs hatched while 57.2% of the Merganser eggs hatched.

Youth: We are still looking for a new chairperson for the Youth Committee. If you are interested or know someone who might be interested, please call Dave Brandt. Tanner Meitinger won the Stutsman County Wildlife Federation sponsored wildlife award for his testing of birdseed preferences at the SE Regional Science Fair. 
►*Youth for Habitat Youth 18 and younger can adopt Food Plots and enter a Habitat Contest.* If you know a youth who would be interested in adopting one, please contact Paulette Scherr 701-435-2725 or Bob Martin 701-252-7666. 
►*Nest box building workshop will be held on May 17, 2008 *at 431 7th St. SW to celebrate International Migratory Bird Day. Attend a fun day of building nest boxes and take home what you build to put up in your own yard! Contact Paulette Scherr.
►*NDWF Youth Conservation Camp will be August 3-9, 2008 *at the Triangle Y Camp, located on Lake Sakakawea near Garrison. All boys and girls, ages 12-16, are welcome to attend! The Stutsman County Wildlife Federation would like to sponsor up to 10 boys and girls! Attendees must give a report to the Club at the September 2008 meeting. http://www.ndwf.org/youthcamp.asp DEADLINE IS JUNE 1, 2008 IF YOU WANT THE CLUB TO SPONSOR THE YOUTH! Contact Paulette Scherr.

Fishing League: Chair Lila Stokkeland 701-269-0646, & Co-Chair Tory Taszarek - No Report

Program: Melissa Martin will speak to the club about donating to the new Greenwing Event in Jamestown to be held Saturday, June 14, 2008 from 8AM to 1PM at the Buffalo City Gun Club.

*Coming Up: Do Not Forget! HIGHWAY CLEANUP will meet at Russ Davis Trucking at 5:30pm on May 8, 2008. We will carpool out to our section of the highway from there. The next meeting will be at 7 PM, Thursday, 8 MAY 2008 at The Bunker. It will be a picnic style supper with Reister Meats supplying the brats and burgers for grilling, so bring a side dish if you can, and BRING A NEW FRIEND OR FAMILY!!*

Tom Sklebar made the motion to adjourn the meeting and Terry Gwilliams seconded it.

*The Seven Principals (or Sisters) of the North American Model of Wildlife Management:*
1. Wildlife is held in public trust.
2. Eliminating commerce in dead wildlife.
3. Allocating wildlife use through law.
4. Hunting opportunity for all.
5. Wildlife may be killed only for a legitimate reason.
6. Wildlife is an international resource.
7. Science is the bases for wildlife policy.

THANKS AGAIN TO THE PRESS ROOM FOR THE PRINT WORK!

Organized as the Stutsman County Sportsman's Club on 8 March 1915 by M.A. Nashold, A. Haas, O. Bettcher, and J. Cran, our club is one of the oldest active wildlife conservations groups in the State of North Dakota.


----------

